# Bowden Spacelander Coming Together



## danfitz1 (May 31, 2019)

We're getting ready to move, so I loosley assembled one of my Spacelanders to make it easier to move and store. Just need some pedals and I can ride it......or maybe that's a bad idea.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## BrentP (Jun 8, 2019)

Wow... I've never known anyone who actually owns one of these. Nice!


----------

